# Help required on form 40CH sponsorship for a child



## euglena (Jun 8, 2013)

Hi All, 

I am planning to arrive in Australia on 1st of March '15 and search for a job on (PR). But my wife will come later once we get the child visa 101 processed for our two new born kids, which I am in the process of applying their visa from India before my travel. 

Form 40CH:
>Question 54 (Part K - About your home): It talks about, Type of dwelling, number of living space, rent, will my kids be living in the same dwelling etc.... 

When I reach Australia I will be staying in my friends place for couple of weeks until i get a job. I would rent a house once my family arrives along with my kids. 

In this case what should I write in Question 54 ?

Appreciate your response.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

you need to move to Australia, have a separate home, not a shared one, then apply.


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

You need to tick the right option like house or flat for Q: 54. It's perfectly fine to move later in a house or unit once your family move. So explain this in Q: 61 & 62, like why kids not going to stay in same dwelling (because it's a shared property with friends) & what accomodation do you propose for your kids (you will get a house or separate unit for kids & wife once they move). 

Hope this helps.

Girl Aussie



euglena said:


> Form 40CH:
> >Question 54 (Part K - About your home): It talks about, Type of dwelling, number of living space, rent, will my kids be living in the same dwelling etc....
> 
> When I reach Australia I will be staying in my friends place for couple of weeks until i get a job. I would rent a house once my family arrives along with my kids.
> ...


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

No that's incorrect, child visa sponsor don't have to be in Australia. 

'You do not need to be in Australia at the time of application. You can still be a sponsoring parent if you:

entered Australia in the past but are outside Australia when you lodge the application
have been granted your Australian permanent resident visa but have not yet entered Australia.'

There is no must requirement to have separate/shared home before parents lodge child visa. 

Girl Aussie



TheExpatriate said:


> you need to move to Australia, have a separate home, not a shared one, then apply.


----------



## euglena (Jun 8, 2013)

Thank you very much. 

I will go by your suggestion giving information on my initial stay with my friends ( Current residential address as Australian Address in Q-20) that's where I will be staying. 

> Further explaining the nature of dwelling in Q-54,55,56,57. 
>Q-58 : Will select "Others" Owned by my friend, sharing my stay. 
>Q-60 : Answer : No 
>Q-61 : It's a shared property with my friends, hence they will not be staying in the same house. 
>Q-62 : I will be renting a separate 3 bedroom house for my kids and my partner stay before they arrive in Australia. 

Clarification: 
>>Q-59 : Can I leave this unanswered (Weekly dwelling payment (eg. rent, mortgage)? Its my friends own property ?


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

You very welcome. Rest is good, for Q 58: is your friend owner of the property or he is also on rent but sharing with you??

Also are you not gonna pay any rent or bills at all??just trying to understand to advice you the right answer for Q59

Girl Aussie 



euglena said:


> > Further explaining the nature of dwelling in Q-54,55,56,57.
> >Q-58 : Will select "Others" Owned by my friend, sharing my stay.
> >Q-60 : Answer : No
> >Q-61 : It's a shared property with my friends, hence they will not be staying in the same house.
> ...


----------



## euglena (Jun 8, 2013)

Q 58: is your friend owner of the property or he is also on rent but sharing with you??

> He is the owner of the property, he has purchased that house. 

Also are you not gonna pay any rent or bills at all??just trying to understand to advice you the right answer for Q59

> I may not be paying rent as such as we are close friends, I would pay phone bills, purchase some weekly grocery, some house hold items during my stay.


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

hmmm that's very generous of him I would say  anyway, you should not leave that question blank, write some figure like weekly $150 or 200 may be.

Girl Aussie 



euglena said:


> Q 58: is your friend owner of the property or he is also on rent but sharing with you??
> 
> > He is the owner of the property, he has purchased that house.
> 
> ...


----------



## euglena (Jun 8, 2013)

Yeh, he is a good friend of my family, had been to their house when we arrived on our fist entry as per PR norms. 

Thank You  you have been helpful in assisting me through out this process. Finally I will be submitting my application by next week. I will ping you in between if I have any doubts.


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

Oh no worries, sure please feel free to ask if you have any questions. 

Good luck!!!

Girl Aussie 



euglena said:


> Yeh, he is a good friend of my family, had been to their house when we arrived on our fist entry as per PR norms.
> 
> Thank You  you have been helpful in assisting me through out this process. Finally I will be submitting my application by next week. I will ping you in between if I have any doubts.


----------



## euglena (Jun 8, 2013)

I submitted the application yesterday along with the fee, just need to wait and watch. 

1. Also, i am applying for IT jobs through SEEK within Adelaide location ( which seem to be low in demand ) compare to Sydney. Is there any other job sites that i can give a try ?

2. Is there a standard resume format that we need to follow while applying or jobs in aus ? I have a three pag resume with the summary delained in the main first page.


----------



## farheenan (Mar 14, 2015)

Hi Girl Aussie,

I have similar question. Me and my husband are Australian PR and now we want to apply for our child visa 101. In Form 40CH, part K what should we mention about dwelling as we are not living in Austrailia currently, we just validated our visa by making an entry to austrailia 3 months back. We will move to Austrailia once our new born will get his visa. please advice us. Thanks,

Farheen


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

Hi, I guess you should mention your current place of residence, then answer all questions in section K accordingly, when it comes to the last part, there you can mention the place you propose for child in Australia.

Hope it helps.

Good Luck!

Girl Aussie



farheenan said:


> Hi Girl Aussie,
> 
> I have similar question. Me and my husband are Australian PR and now we want to apply for our child visa 101. In Form 40CH, part K what should we mention about dwelling as we are not living in Austrailia currently, we just validated our visa by making an entry to austrailia 3 months back. We will move to Austrailia once our new born will get his visa. please advice us. Thanks,
> 
> Farheen


----------



## farheenan (Mar 14, 2015)

Thanks!


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

No worries  Good Luck!

Girl Aussie



farheenan said:


> Thanks!


----------



## farheenan (Mar 14, 2015)

Thanks ..do u know the processing time for child visa 101 from pakistan...its mentioned on the website that 3 months to 14 months...we just Hope it processed quickly Caz we have plan to move soon.


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

According to AHC Pakistan the average processing time for child visa 101 is 14 months.

Girl Aussie 



farheenan said:


> Thanks ..do u know the processing time for child visa 101 from pakistan...its mentioned on the website that 3 months to 14 months...we just Hope it processed quickly Caz we have plan to move soon.


----------



## farheenan (Mar 14, 2015)

Ah...that's so long period  what if we apply visit visa for our baby and then apply his PR visa onshore I.e from Australia? Sorry to ping u again n again but really need some advice on it..


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

No that's fine, I understand your situation. 

As baby is from High Risk country, he would (if) get a visitor visa with 8503 condition which is 'No Further Stay' so you can't lodge Child's visa while Onshore. 

Probably your best bet would be to apply for Child Visa 101 offshore & then apply for Visitor Visa. Keep in mind, baby has to be offshore at the time of grant. 

Good Luck!!

Girl Aussie 



farheenan said:


> Ah...that's so long period  what if we apply visit visa for our baby and then apply his PR visa onshore I.e from Australia? Sorry to ping u again n again but really need some advice on it..


----------



## kettlerope (Aug 12, 2014)

euglena said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am planning to arrive in Australia on 1st of March '15 and search for a job on (PR). But my wife will come later once we get the child visa 101 processed for our two new born kids, which I am in the process of applying their visa from India before my travel.
> 
> ...


Good plan, but a couple of weeks will be less for job hunting. Please take at least 2-3 months time while planning though sooner you get, better it is of course.


----------



## farheenan (Mar 14, 2015)

Thank you so much. Ur advice make sense to us. Appreciated your help


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

Not a problem 

Good luck!

Girl Aussie



farheenan said:


> Thank you so much. Ur advice make sense to us. Appreciated your help


----------



## jobinjose (Jul 13, 2016)

Hi friend,

I am applying for child visa 101 and need assistance from you. Can u help me out please


----------



## prasadg (Sep 16, 2013)

*Hi*

Dear Girl Aussie

I do have few questions in form 40CH. Please help me out.

I the Q6 we ticked "Permanent resident of Australia" and now we are not in Australia. We visited to stamp out passports last year. What we have to put to "Date of Arrival in Australia"

in the same question "Which citizenships do you hold?" what we have to put.

Question 8 "Child’s name in own language or script" do we have to write the name in Sinhala Language?

Question 18 "Nature of the legal right" fro father, what should i write?

Thank you in advance

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

1: yes that's fine, just write the approx date when you guys are moving

2: it is a simple question, what is your citizenship now? Srilankan I believe, just write that.

3: yes, in Sinhala if this is your language.

4: if you are child's father, write it. Can write parent as well.

Girl Aussie



prasadg said:


> Dear Girl Aussie
> 
> I do have few questions in form 40CH. Please help me out.
> 
> ...


----------



## prasadg (Sep 16, 2013)

*Tnx*



girlaussie said:


> 1: yes that's fine, just write the approx date when you guys are moving
> 
> 2: it is a simple question, what is your citizenship now? Srilankan I believe, just write that.
> 
> ...


This is great, Thank you very much....:yo:


----------



## prasadg (Sep 16, 2013)

*Hi*

Dear Grilaussie

I have few more issues and pls help me on this as earlier

In question 20 "Note: If your residential address is not in Australia, please attach a
statement outlining how you will meet your sponsorship obligations
(see Part O)." Apart from part O what documents we have to provide?

Question 31 "Do you have any children or relatives (in and outside of Australia) who are dependent on you?" I have added only my first child who already traveled and stamped for PR. Do i have to add my spouse also since i'm the primary applicant?

Question 42 "What is your partner’s citizenship/residence status in Australia?"
Since he has PR we have to tick "Per.. Rese.. of Aus.." Then again what should we put to the "date of arrival and " and "Which citizenships does your
partner hold?"

Question 48 We both are having permanent jobs. is it a must to enter partners employment details since i'm not fully depending on him? if we add will it me a merit?

Question 50 "Does your partner have any dependent children or dependent relatives (in and outside of Australia)?" Do i have to add the two children name already added under me to this list also since we are parents?

Pls help me and thank you in advance

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## kannannair (May 12, 2015)

i am also filling up the form and have the same question.. we are appying for 101 for our only newborn .. so how shall i fill it in? fill her name or leave it empty as i have nobody else? should i include my wife, who is also a PR in this column?


----------



## prasadg (Sep 16, 2013)

Hi 

Any update pls...


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

No worries, it's just hectic these days but I will get back to you over the weekend as I need to look at child visa form again to get some details, hope this is ok. 

Girl Aussie



prasadg said:


> Dear Grilaussie
> 
> I have few more issues and pls help me on this as earlier
> 
> ...


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

Could you please specify if these questions are from 40 ch or 47 ch?

Girl Aussie



prasadg said:


> Dear Grilaussie
> 
> I have few more issues and pls help me on this as earlier
> 
> ...


----------



## prasadg (Sep 16, 2013)

girlaussie said:


> Could you please specify if these questions are from 40 ch or 47 ch?
> 
> Girl Aussie


This is from form 40 CH

TNX


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

1: you need to explain how you gonna support your child for first 2 years, it includes financial too so write a detailed one & include any savings.

2: is he your dependent?? Then you should write his name. 

3: any approx. date, you can't write exact as you are outside Australia unless you have purchased your tickets.

4: you can enter both your & your partner employment.

5: yes.

Hope this helps.

Girl Aussie





prasadg said:


> Dear Grilaussie
> 
> I have few more issues and pls help me on this as earlier
> 
> ...


----------



## prasadg (Sep 16, 2013)

girlaussie said:


> 1: you need to explain how you gonna support your child for first 2 years, it includes financial too so write a detailed one & include any savings.
> 
> 2: is he your dependent?? Then you should write his name.
> 
> ...


Dear...

This is really great .. Thank you very much


----------



## prasadg (Sep 16, 2013)

*Hi*



prasadg said:


> Dear...
> 
> This is really great .. Thank you very much


Hope these will be my last step of filling the forms now i'm in form 47CH and have left have filled all except few, Pls help this also,

Q20 -Child's tel no: Hope we have to put parents i.e. primary applicant or leave lbak?
Q23- "What is the value of money, goods and assets which the child intends to
bring to Australia?" what we have to put since he is just 6 months only.
Q32 - Purpose of Visit to Australia? "make the 1st entry to confirm PR" is this answer correct?
Q32- "Has the child, or any dependent family members (migrating with the
child or not) previously been to Australia, held or currently hold a visa for
travel to, or stay in, Australia?" For this should we include the child's parents, siblings details? since they are not dependent ?

Thanks in advance again since this is the final phase to submit my visa


----------



## prasadg (Sep 16, 2013)

Any luck please .....


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

Sorry for the late reply.

1: just write parent's or primary applicant's number

2: say n/a

3: yeah or to move permanently with parents

4: no, none of you are child dependants 

Hope this helps.

Girl Aussie



prasadg said:


> Hope these will be my last step of filling the forms now i'm in form 47CH and have left have filled all except few, Pls help this also,
> 
> Q20 -Child's tel no: Hope we have to put parents i.e. primary applicant or leave lbak?
> Q23- "What is the value of money, goods and assets which the child intends to
> ...


----------



## prasadg (Sep 16, 2013)

girlaussie said:


> Sorry for the late reply.
> 
> 1: just write parent's or primary applicant's number
> 
> ...


Dear ... 

Thank you very much hope i can submit the visa in next week.

Regards.. May you get all success for helping us..


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

Thank you very much, all the best.

Girl Aussie



prasadg said:


> Dear ...
> 
> Thank you very much hope i can submit the visa in next week.
> 
> Regards.. May you get all success for helping us..


----------



## aarondalas (Oct 10, 2019)

*Police certificte*

can anyone tell whether police certificates are required for child visa under 18 yrs old. even if the certificates were provided before for PR application. now for our new born do we have to obtain new police certificates......


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

aarondalas said:


> can anyone tell whether police certificates are required for child visa under 18 yrs old. even if the certificates were provided before for PR application. now for our new born do we have to obtain new police certificates......


Usually police certificates are considered valid for a year from the date of issue in DHA eyes is my understanding.

Depends on the Child Visa - from the DHA website for dependents under 18: 

For Subclass 101:
_"*Character documents*
Children over 16 years of age must be able to provide a police certificate from each country they have lived in for 12 months or more during the past 10 years after they turned 16 years of age. Don't arrange the police certificate(s) until we ask for them.

If anyone included in the application has served in the armed forces of any country, they must provide their military service record or discharge papers.

Children over 16 years of age must complete and provide Form 80 Personal particulars for assessment including character assessment"_

For Subclass 802:
_"*Character documents*
We might ask you to provide an Australian state or territory police certificate if you have lived in an Australian state or territory for at least 12 months. 

If you have lived for at least 12 months in an overseas country, we might ask you to provide a police certificate from that country.

If anyone included in the application has served in the armed forces of any country, they must provide their military service record or discharge papers.

Children over 16 years of age must complete and provide Form 80 Personal particulars for assessment including character assessment"_


----------



## vthomas (Oct 2, 2014)

aarondalas said:


> can anyone tell whether police certificates are required for child visa under 18 yrs old. even if the certificates were provided before for PR application. now for our new born do we have to obtain new police certificates......


@aarondalas:

Have you applied for the child 101 visa from UAE? would like to hear the current status

RG


----------

